# Tricep bar?



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Worth investing in one?

I'm mainly looking to use it for hammer curls as I own Olympic dumbbells and it's a right hassle trying to switch them all the time with the proper clamps and things.

I also want a second exercise for biceps that isn't ez bar curls and hits them differently.

Anyone used one for biceps? Looking at the Olympic one for my plates.

Will tag a few people Cos this section is dead:

@superdrol @Cypionate @swole troll @nWo @Sparkey

@Jordan08


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Worth investing in one?
> 
> I'm mainly looking to use it for hammer curls as I own Olympic dumbbells and it's a right hassle trying to switch them all the time with the proper clamps and things.
> 
> ...


 I've got a standard 1" tricep bar, used it a couple of times, but in all honesty I wouldn't miss it, if I didn't have it.

My EZ bar on the other hand I use all the time for skullcrushers and bicep curls.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Is buying a set of 1" adjustable dumbbells and a few extra sticks an option, the weight won't need to be huge, so maybe 50kg or so and some extra sticks and just leapfrog the current one by a kg and keep increasing load each time you progress?

or maybe a few sets of 30kg items

tbh I've got a decent setup at home but I now train in a proper gym so I never use em if your interested bud? Depends if you want a load of 5kg, 3kg, 2kg, 1kg, 0.5kg weights and I think 8 1" spinlock bars? There's easy 80kg of weights I'd think, I used to have 8, 10 and 12kg setup and a heavy pair for single arm rows and French press?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Never had one personally, worth getting if you think you'll get a lot of use out of it though since they're pretty cheap.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't feel doing hammer curls on tricep bar at all. Same goes for triceps extension exercises on tricep bar. Always EZ for me.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Is buying a set of 1" adjustable dumbbells and a few extra sticks an option, the weight won't need to be huge, so maybe 50kg or so and some extra sticks and just leapfrog the current one by a kg and keep increasing load each time you progress?
> 
> or maybe a few sets of 30kg items
> 
> tbh I've got a decent setup at home but I now train in a proper gym so I never use em if your interested bud? Depends if you want a load of 5kg, 3kg, 2kg, 1kg, 0.5kg weights and I think 8 1" spinlock bars? There's easy 80kg of weights I'd think, I used to have 8, 10 and 12kg setup and a heavy pair for single arm rows and French press?


 Yeah might be an option mate didnt think about it unless I just put up with changing the olly dbs.



Jordan08 said:


> I don't feel doing hammer curls on tricep bar at all. Same goes for triceps extension exercises on tricep bar. Always EZ for me.


 Yeah it's what I didn't want. I don't know if biceps are getting worked enough purely off ez bar curls. They're hit indirectly on pull day also during rows and pull-ups etc so not sure.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah might be an option mate didnt think about it unless I just put up with changing the olly dbs.
> 
> Yeah it's what I didn't want. I don't know if biceps are getting worked enough purely off ez bar curls. They're hit indirectly on pill day also during rows and pull-ups etc so not sure.


 I found there tends to be a crossover between most dumbell exercises weight wise and with a decent set you can up the weight by 1kg as that's the only thing I find with gym gear... 2.5kg on a 10kg dumbell is a big jump compared to say 2.5kg on an 80kg bench


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah might be an option mate didnt think about it unless I just put up with changing the olly dbs.
> 
> Yeah it's what I didn't want. I don't know if biceps are getting worked enough purely off ez bar curls. They're hit indirectly on pull day also during rows and pull-ups etc so not sure.


 Personally i would just stick with Hammer curls and reverse barbell curls.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

superdrol said:


> I found there tends to be a crossover between most dumbell exercises weight wise and with a decent set you can up the weight by 1kg as that's the only thing I find with gym gear... 2.5kg on a 10kg dumbell is a big jump compared to say 2.5kg on an 80kg bench


 I do have fractional plates 4x 500g. So can increase by 1.2kg (rubber make them 600g haha).

Just a hassle need some new clamps. Guess I'll keep what I've got haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jordan08 said:


> Personally i would just stick with Hammer curls and reverse barbell curls.


 Yeah I won't bother with the tricep bar then

Cheers lads


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I only own an EZ bar, there's a tricep bar the the gym but never used it, mainly use cables for tri's and some close grip bench


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a tricep bar in the garage, I used it for about 3 months and got tendinitis and haven't used it since. I much prefer the ez bar.


----------

